# Corsair CX430 v2 causing problem !!



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

Recently I bought a Corsair CX430 v2 second hand at 1.8k.
The PSU was 20 days old, in excellent condition, so I asked the seller the reason to sell it, he said that the PSU is not able to run his Geforce 560 Ti hawk, so he needed something better. This reason was satisfactory enough so I bought it.

I fix the PSU, and switched on the system, after sometime (10mins) the cabinet just powers off. So I inspected the PSU cable (that goes to the spike buster) and see there is a 13A fuse in the plug 
I replaced the cable with a normal PSU cable (from my old SMPS) and everything ran smoothly for about 10 days.

Today as the machine was booting, the fuse (6A) of the spike buster blew off. I replaces it with a 5A fuse, that also fused instantly after powering the cabinet. 
Then I connected the cabinet directly into the wall socket (not via spike buster).....I think I smelled something, so I instantly switch off wall socket. Now the machine doesnt start even with the PSU directly connected to the wall.

Anyone has any idea of what just happened to the PSU ?? In desperate need of some help, please....

My config is :-

Asus G41 P5QPL Mobo
Nvidia GTS 250
Core 2 Duo 5700
4GB DDR2 800Mhz RAM
500GB HDD
4 USB (back) + 4 USB(onboard)
1 DVD Writer

If any more info is needed do mention it. 

Thanks.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (May 21, 2012)

PSu is gone... 
If it's under warranty, send it for RMA..

If not try to get it repaired locally.. 

Else sell it as it is..


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2012)

Its in warranty, just over a month. But are you sure PSU is damaged? 
and even if it is, what exactly damaged it ??


----------



## desiJATT (May 22, 2012)

TheGUNNER said:


> Today as the machine was booting, the fuse (6A) of the spike buster blew off. I replaces it with a 5A fuse, that also fused instantly after powering the cabinet.
> 
> Then I connected the cabinet directly into the wall socket (not via spike buster).....I think I smelled something, so I instantly switch off wall socket. Now the machine doesnt start even with the PSU directly connected to the wall.



Well, unfortunately, your PSU just died. Still the reason is unclear. 

Could you elaborate your Fuse statement? Where was the 13A fuse installed initially? Where did you reinstall the 5A over the 6A fuse? So many fuses , please specify clearly.


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 22, 2012)

13A fuse is installed in the cable (plug to be precise) provided by Corsair, which fused after the first powering of the PSU and so i replaced it with a simple power cord. everything ran smoothly for 10days.

Today, the 6A fuse which was in the spike buster, got fused, which i replaced by a 5A fuse, that also got fused instantly. 

Also the PSU is dead for sure ?? How to claim warranty, does anyone know the service center in Kolkata ??


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

Here you go :

KAIZEN INFOSERVE PVT LTD
 14, PRINCEP STREET,
 Room No 2, 3rd Floor.
 Kolkata- 700072
 Ph- 033-3249 8234
 Toll Free No.: 18004255464


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> Here you go :
> 
> KAIZEN INFOSERVE PVT LTD
> 14, PRINCEP STREET,
> ...



Thanks a lot, but can anyonw throw any light on what actually happened, as getting the smps repaired wont solve anything as the problem may still persist.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 22, 2012)

Same thing happened for my pc some months back . I turned on my system and some bursting sound came and I switched off my pc . Soon some weird smell came . It was a desi PSU !!! My old system was a P4 and 1 GB RAM . So I replaced my PSU and everything got solved !!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

It happened sue to sudden mini-surging which happened in your area. (most probably)


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

^^ that's the most probable reason .

@ OP - you need to invest in a good UPS / voltage stabilizer - get a APC 600VA UPS @ ~2k at-least.


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ that's the most probable reason .
> 
> @ OP - you need to invest in a good UPS / voltage stabilizer - get a APC 600VA UPS @ ~2k at-least.



but i have a surge protecting spike buster and this kind of thing doesnt happen with my other SMPS !! anyway i will get this one repaired, and hope this doesnt happen again.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2012)

RMA if its in warranty.

This is a example of corsair psu being bad at times .
Just surprised on its failure as corsair fans in tdf wud be upset.


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 23, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> RMA if its in warranty.
> 
> This is a example of corsair psu being bad at times .
> Just surprised on its failure as corsair fans in tdf wud be upset.



Yes it is in warranty, yes my guess was also that the PSU was faulty. Anyone has a idea of how many days they wil take to replace it?? or do they just repair it ??


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Corsair Replaces the faulty PSU with a brand new unit. They don't repair the faulty unit.


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Corsair Replaces the faulty PSU with a brand new unit. They don't repair the faulty unit.



Thanks, good to hear that !!


----------

